# Counseling even though not reconciling? For the kid(s)?



## LookingForTheH20 (Jun 24, 2011)

Has anyone gone to a few sessions of counseling to be able to get closure or better coparent? We both are clear that we don't want to R, but we share custody and have trouble communicating. Most recently he withheld that his new girlfriend (we've been separated for 4 months, can't divorce in our state until 1 year separated) now lives with him! 

I want closure, I feel like he asked for the split, I gave it to him and it's done. I want a safe place to talk about how it all is for me and how we move forward to create a healthy coparent relationship. 

Has anyone done something like this? 

It's so sad to split up a family. Much love to all of you (us) going through it.


----------

